#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-04-11
<cj> wow, I've been off the channel for over a month.  sorry, folks!
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-04-14
<Salt> androidbruce, BGL, bkerensa, cj, shirgall, thefinn93, ubuntulo12, valorie: Anyone know if there will be ubuntu-wa tabling going on at lfnw? Also, if you'd like to come to GSLUG today, it may be a good time to get together and plan one out.
<androidbruce> Salt,  what time does GSLUG start and where is it?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-04-11
<aprez> hello hello hello
<thefinn93> 4 whole minutes, that's much better than the Project Meshnet channel. We average 30-40 seconds
<bkerensa> woosh
<thefinn93> ?
<bkerensa> rimshot
<thefinn93> was aprez someone who had some reason for saying hello and then leaving?
<valorie> maybe they've only been in a channel like #linux
<valorie> irc takes patience
<valorie> I can't stand big busy channels
<thefinn93> same. 
<thefinn93> they go way too fast
<thefinn93> i was saying it was much better than Project Meshnet cuz we get people that go "hi is anyone around? I have a question", then part after ~30 seconds
<valorie> ugh
<valorie> for starters, *ask your bloody question!*
 * valorie timidly asks, "is it ok to ask a question here?"
<valorie> bleah
<thefinn93> EXACTLY MY PROBLEM
<aprez> Hello hello hello :D
<Salt> yo aprez 
<aprez> how are you salt?
<Salt> exhausted, but what's new?
<Salt> yourself?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-04-12
<thefinn93> valorie: I should mention, i got a ride with some others (we're all going up and sharing a room).
<thefinn93> see you at LFNW
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> did you hear we're sharing a booth with GSLUG?
<valorie> oops, dinner......
<thefinn93> oh nice. did not hear
<bkerensa> thefinn93: http://imgur.com/a/PMgn1
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-04-13
<bkerensa> my new phone
<bkerensa> :D
<thefinn93> oh nice
<thefinn93> wanna hook me up with one?
<bkerensa> Oh I can't =/
<thefinn93> :(
<thefinn93> oh well
<bkerensa> thefinn93: "This device has not been approved by the FCC and is not available for transfer, sale or lease"
<bkerensa> "This program is limited to employees & contractors"
<bkerensa> thats what the stickers on them say
<bkerensa> There some strict rules on who gets access to the hardware atm =o
<bkerensa> I think the OEM set the rules
<thefinn93> huh
<thefinn93> interesting
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-04-12
<chiefw0tj> Hello all! 
#ubuntu-us-wa 2018-04-13
<cj> Salt: I was talking to your prof ben the other day
<cj> he's visiting the campus here
<valorie> o/
<valorie> cj: coming to LFNW?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2018-04-14
<Salt> cj, Friday Harbor campus?
<Salt> or Stanford?
<cj> valorie: I'm strongly considering it :-)
<cj> Salt: FHL?
<cj> oh, right.  yes.  Friday Harbor campus
